# Gnat Fuzz (Burns Buzzaround): the Fripp-Around...



## Coda (Sep 23, 2020)

Just finished this build, and while I don’t really do build report posts...just troubleshooting threads. I thought I’d share this one, though.

This Spring I got into a King Crimson kick, and decided to build a Buzzaround. Some digging around on eBay led me to a nifty enclosure. Here are some pics:














As you can see, it’s a bit rough. I used AC 123 transistors (I love the shape of the Telefunken Ge’s). Also, as you can see, the enclosure, though super neat, was a pain the drill. The control side got all dented and bent. Ah well. Adds to the character. If you dont learn something from a build, what’s the point? Ona positive note, this was the first pedal that worked 100% from the get go.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Sep 23, 2020)

That's really cool! I love that enclosure. And that circuit. I'm interested! What would you recommend for drilling one of those for next time?


----------



## Coda (Sep 23, 2020)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> That's really cool! I love that enclosure. And that circuit. I'm interested! What would you recommend for drilling one of those for next time?



Maybe a drill press...or something with a sharp bit and high rpm’s. I’m sure other would have a better suggestion. The problem was that the hole for the 9v jack was in the weakest part, and I mangled it...


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 23, 2020)

Love those enclosures...care to share your source? I get it if you don’t


----------



## Coda (Sep 23, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Love those enclosures...care to share your source? I get it if you don’t



It was on eBay.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/SF542-DIY-...d-2391-4058-86d9-c88cc66c1cc0&epid=1781873887


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 23, 2020)

That’s funny...I’ve seen those before but never saw anybody use/review one. Cool!


----------



## Coda (Sep 23, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> That’s funny...I’ve seen those before but never saw anybody use/review one. Cool!



Its nice. It’s definitely nice to use something different. But after working with this I can’t wait to get back to good old Hammond enclosures...though I hate the 125b. I recommend not using a hand-held power drill to drill this one.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 23, 2020)

Coda said:


> Its nice. It’s definitely nice to use something different. But after working with this I can’t wait to get back to good old Hammond enclosures...though I hate the 125b. I recommend not using a hand-held power drill to drill this one.



Is it sturdy enough to handle being stomped on? I’ve been burned by that before...found cool wedge enclosures but did not check the thickness of the aluminum


----------



## Coda (Sep 23, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Is it sturdy enough to handle being stomped on? I’ve been burned by that before...found cool wedge enclosures but did not check the thickness of the aluminum



It stomps no problem.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 24, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Is it sturdy enough to handle being stomped on? I’ve been burned by that before...found cool wedge enclosures but did not check the thickness of the aluminum


Dude!  How much do you weigh?


----------



## Coda (Sep 24, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Dude!  How much do you weigh?



Its not his weight, its his Herman Munster shoes...


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 24, 2020)

Well there is all of that to take into account. I am a big boy with size 14 feet haha. I ordered an LMB Heeger MDC642 and I can bend it with my hands. .05” aluminum is not good enough (think making an enclosure out of faceplates)...it’ll make a cool desktop synth though!


----------



## Dali (Sep 24, 2020)

I hesitate building that one since Fripp mentioned it but in the end he really used a Guild Foxey... So I did a Muffin (https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/muffinfuzz/) instead.





But you went the extra mile with the enclosure! Very nice!


----------



## Coda (Sep 24, 2020)

Dali said:


> I hesitate building that one since Fripp mentioned it but in the end he really used a Guild Foxey... So I did a Muffin (https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/muffinfuzz/) instead.
> 
> View attachment 6500
> 
> But you went the extra mile with the enclosure! Very nice!



Triangle Muffin is my next build. Got a funky octagonal Hammond enclosure picked out. I think he definitely used the Buzzaround early on. I feel like I can hear a bit of it on Larks Tounges, though I’ll know more when I get the triangle muff zone.

Any plans for a Frippertronics PCB? (j/k)


----------



## Dali (Sep 24, 2020)

Coda said:


> Triangle Muffin is my next build. Got a funky octagonal Hammond enclosure picked out. I think he definitely used the Buzzaround early on. I feel like I can hear a bit of it on Larks Tounges, though I’ll know more when I get the triangle muff zone.
> 
> Any plans for a Frippertronics PCB? (j/k)



My decision was based on this interview (search for "buzz"):




__





						Interview with Robert Fripp in Guitar Player (1974) - ETWiki
					






					www.elephant-talk.com
				




And this:




And of course (!) Frippertronics, still with the Guild Foxey:




But in the end, Robert said it best in the interview: 

"It really doesn't matter what kind of fuzz box you use. It has more to do with the state of mind."​​_But if somebody wanted to obtain the same sound you got, wouldn't it be important to know what type of fuzz you were using?_​​"No. I can get that same sound with every kind of fuzz box I've ever used. It's not a question of equipment."​
As for a Frippertronic pedal, I think @PedalPCB 's Terrarium(Daisy) will make it possible...


----------



## Coda (Sep 24, 2020)

Dali said:


> My decision was based on this interview (search for "buzz"):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I read the same interview. Part of me thinks he mentioned the Buzzaround because he knew it was no longer available, and wanted to just start trouble. I do think he used one early on, especially the first album.

I was looking into building a volume pedal, but found it more complicated than I was anticipating.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 24, 2020)

Coda said:


> I was looking into building a volume pedal, but found it more complicated than I was anticipating.


----------



## Coda (Sep 24, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> View attachment 6506



I was thinking it was just a volume pot and a way enclosure, but there’s a circuit, and the pedal enclosures are complex and expensive. I can do it, it’s just more than I thought it would be...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 24, 2020)

No circuit is req'd, but you do need to buy a housing.  Finding a broken Cry Baby for sale might be your best bet for obtaining a housing for little money.  There are also cheap Chinese Expression / Volume pedals on the market.


----------



## Coda (Sep 24, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> No circuit is req'd, but you do need to buy a housing.  Finding a broken Cry Baby for sale might be your best bet for obtaining a housing for little money.  There are also cheap Chinese Expression / Volume pedals on the market.



I guess I got lost in the volume vs. expression pedal debate. Sourcing the enclosure is what stopped me. No worries. Several builds planned. Triangle Muff is next, followed by the Circulator (EQD Grand Orbiter)...


----------

